# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Vajzat e ekranit me operacione plastike.

## Xhuxhumaku

_Ledina Çelo, Bleona Qerreti, Alketa Vejsiu dhe të gjitha ndërhyrjet e tyre kirurgjikale_ 

*Vajzat e ekranit me operacione plastike* 


_Yllka Parllaku_ 

  Ato janë gjithmonë e më të përfoluara, jo aq për arritjet e tyre profesionale sesa për pamjen. Divat e ekranit, duke e ditur këtë dobësi të publikut, arrijnë ta shfrytëzojnë fare mirë. Këtu nuk është fjala thjesht për ndryshimin e veshjes, stilistit personal apo ngjyrës së flokëve, por për një ndryshim pothuajse revolucionar në fytyrën dhe trupin e tyre. Duke ju nënshtruar operacioneve plastike, tashmë edhe shumë personazhe të famshme shqiptare kanë përmirësuar pamjen e tyre të jashtme. Arsyet janë të shumta. E bëjnë për të sfiduar konkurrentet, për ti rezistuar kohës, për të qenë në qendër të vëmendjes, për tju paraqitur adhuruesve në mënyrë sa më etike dhe për të arritur përsosjen e bukurisë së pavdekshme. Midis tyre mund të përmendim Ledina Çelon, Bleona Qerretin dhe Alketa Vejsiun. Për të mos lënë pas edhe një grup personazhesh që nuk pranojnë se i janë nënshtruar operacioneve estetike. Kohëve të fundit operacionet plastike janë bërë aq të zakonshme dhe të modës, edhe për njerëzit e zakonshëm, aq sa nuk i lënë vend njëri-tjetrit. Publiku kureshtar është i pari që përhap thashethemet, duke i detyruar më në fund VIP-at që të dorëzohen e të pranojnë zbukurimet e bëra nga bisturia. Shumica prej tyre dalin hapur ndaj këtyre ndërhyrjeve kirurgjikale të bukurisë, si një obligim që ata kanë ndaj fansave dhe publikut. Duke qenë një imazh publik është e nevojshme të jesh sa më i pranueshëm dhe estetik. 

*Për një hundë më të bukur*

Midis personazheve të famshme shqiptare, operacioni plastik më i shpeshtë është ai i hundës. Ledina Çelo, Bleona Qerreti, Jonida Maliqi, Alketa Vejsiu dhe së fundmi Çiljeta Çilaga janë vajzat që kanë pranuar se kanë lëmuar paksa dhe kanë zbukuruar formën e hundës së tyre. Ledina Çelo është ndër të parat që i është nënshtruar një operacioni plastik në hundë, të kryer në vitin 1997 në Tiranë. Është e vërtetë që kam bërë një ndërhyrje kirurgjikale në hundë. Gjithçka tjetër e imja është e paprekur, ka deklaruar ajo para disa muajsh. Në këtë mënyrë ajo ka hedhur poshtë edhe zërat se midis të tjerash bisturia ka ndërhyrë në gjoksin dhe buzët e saj. Është thënë se gjoksin e kam rritur me silikon, por nuk është aspak e vërtetë, ka thënë Çelo. Ajo ka deklaruar gjithashtu se ndoshta së shpejti do të bëjë një ndërhyrje me silikon apo një ndërhyrje të dytë në hundë për ta bërë më të bukur. Bleona Qerreti është një tjetër këngëtare që ka mahnitur së fundmi të gjithë me pamjen e saj. Vetëm hunda ka ndryshuar tek ajo? Ndërhyrjen e parë ajo e bëri para disa vitesh në Tiranë, ndërsa tani ka zgjedhur klinikat e huaja. Për të vazhduar më pas me dy diva të tjera të ekranit, siç janë Alketa Vejsiu dhe së fundmi Çiljeta Çilaga. Për prezantuesen Vejsiu u desh të kalonte shumë kohë që ajo të aprovonte ndryshimin estetik që kishte bërë në fytyrën e saj. Në fund, para valëve të komenteve ato të gjitha dorëzohen. E për tu shfajësuar thonë se kanë pasur mish të huaj në hundë dhe meqenëse ishte rasti, përse të mos bënin edhe disa zbukurime. Zbukurime të cilat kanë nisur pothuajse dy shekuj më parë dhe tashmë janë bërë tepër normale e të pranueshme nga e gjithë bota. 

*Epoka e operacioneve plastike*

Operacionet kozmetike janë një mani shumë popullore, siç vërtetohet edhe nga 11.9 milionë ndërhyrje plastike të bëra në Shtetet e Bashkuara vetëm gjatë vitit 2004. Sot në botë operacionet plastike më të përhapura janë ato të barkut, kapakëve të syrit, gjoksit, heqja e dhjamit, për të vazhduar me hundën, veshët dhe mjekrën. 

*Ledina Çelo*

Ajo është shprehur se në trupin e saj gjithçka ka ndryshuar duke u marrë me fitnes. Diçka që jua rekomandon të gjitha femrave. Këngëtarja Ledina Çelo ka pranuar se hunda e saj nuk mban më të njëjtin identitet dhe mund të ripërmirësohet në të ardhmen. Por thotë se trupi i saj është pa silikon, por nuk ka frikë të pranojë që ndoshta mund të bëjë edhe një ndërhyrje kirurgjikale në gjoks në të ardhmen. Por, me gjithë të qenit një e gjatë kilometrike, me flokë dhe imazh joshës, ajo nuk ka se si të mos e mbushë skenën, me ose pa të tilla operacione. Për çdo personazh që është gjithnjë në qendër të vëmendjes, të qenit në radhë të parë femër dhe e bukur nuk ka asnjë arsye përse një rrumbullakosim formash të fytyrës apo trupit të humbasë çdo vlerë. 

*Jonida Maliqi*

Në festivalet e fëmijëve ajo ishte pakëz e shëndoshë. Por spikatej dëshira për të qëndruar në qendër të vëmendjes. Sot ajo ja ka arritur këtë më së miri. Jonida Maliqi ka rreth 15 vjet që njihet me skenën dhe më mirë se kushdo tjetër i njeh kushtet që të imponon ajo. Dhe Jonida ka ditur më së miri që ti përshtatet sot dhe madje të shfrytëzojë prej tyre. Sa herë që në skenë do të dëgjohet emri i saj, kushdo e kthen kokën për të parë ndryshimin e saj të radhës, si është veshur apo çfarë na ka sajuar tani. Një stil, të cilin e ka bërë totalisht të vetin, duke u shfaqur gjithmonë ndryshe dhe ekstravagante.

 Tirana_Observer.

----------


## KaLTerSi

...kur ta paguan talenti (lol) permiresimin e paraqitjes pse jo, se tashti dhe talent (lol dhe njehere) dhe bukuri nuk ka.

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

Normale qe nuk osht noj gjo e mire me bo lloj lloj operacioni, po kush do le ta boj se imponon njeri per jo. Ajo cfare te sjell zorret ke goja eshte se ca si qe e bojn po edhe nuk e pranojn a thua se ne te tjeret hajm bar ne si kuptojm. PSH ajo Alketa e ka pas hunden skandal ne mire e boni qe e boni operacion....po te pakten ta pranoj jo te boj si interesante....

Nejse dihet qe gjith kto VIP-at kan bo operacione kshuqe o bo normale tani......

----------


## Tonton

Eshte fakt qe 'top modelet' e sotme nuk jane gje tjeter pervecse produkte humane.

----------


## TikTak

paqeter mi do bojne ato operacione plastmasi se i femer nuk e zo gjumi po i the se je e shemtut e fle rehat rehat po i the se je i cope mishi me dy sy medemek se je budallaqe. sot ene plakat dun me u duk sexy jo mo kto, por ajo e para shume e shemtut paska qene ajo ka bo rimont kapital

----------


## Inteligjentja

Une se kuptoj pse mi quani diva njhere? Edhe ke pale! Tre kengetare/prezantuese njera me e deshtuar se tjetra! Pika pikaaaa! Po ben robi ndonje nderhyrje po kur eshte mbi 40 de! Alketa se ka pranuar mesa lexova une ? agagaggagaga Se nuk ishte fare e dukshme mali me dy gropa qe kishte ne mes te surratit. Eeeeh keta njerez keta njerez! Sa per Maliqin as mua nuk ma do mendja. Ajo vertete ndryshon ngjyrat e flokeve dhe vishet me veshje (te cilat mua me pelqejne nuk e mohoj dot) por mesa di une vetem vetullat ka tatu. Pastaj  njerez te dashur ajo prape e shendoshe mbete e shkreta.  :ngerdheshje:  Nejse I like her. Sa per Xhilagen nuk po konsumoj butonat e tastieres per te shkruajtur.  :Lulja3:

----------


## As^Dibrane

Epo te shemtuarat si pranon kamera keshtuqe ata qe jane te talentuara do detyrohen te bejne ndryshime te tilla...  sa per ne popullaten e thjeshte na rofte ajo qe na ka dhene zoti

----------


## Prototype

Epo kto duan te behen bukura me zor ..loool sa qesharake ...nejse se dhe pas operacionet njesoj duken dhe me fallco gjithashtu ...

Kengetari nese nuk ka ze te bukur nuk meriton te quhet kengetar .. keto per mendimin tim jane AMATORE ......
karriere te mbare ishalla

----------

